# YouTube History (Paused)... How to unPause?



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I watch YouTube quite a bit… It' so much better now than it's been a few years ago!

I enjoy looking at my History to look for stuff I may have missed, etc.

My History is NOT working now… It says it's "*History (Paused)*".

I have looked all over the place to find out "WHY ?" and have not been able to find anything on the subject.

Is there anyone out there, here, that knows anything about this problem and How to Fix it (unPause it)?

Does it ever just FILL UP and stop? ... without informing us what to do?

I don't want to Clear History if I don't have to…

Thank you very much.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Click on your history. On the right hand side of the page it will say Turn on Watch History. Click there. Should work after that.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Click on your history. On the right hand side of the page it will say Turn on Watch History. Click there. Should work after that.
> 
> - JADobson


*It Worked!!* I wonder what I did to Pause it?! I do NOT remember doing anything to do it.

Thank you very much!

I'm back in the saddle again… per Gene Autry…


----------

